# Tax Deduction??



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are legally allowed to use marijuana as a medication, can the cost of your medication be claimed as a health expense and used as a deduction for taxation purposes.

And, taking it one step further, if you grow your own medication, are all of the costs and expenses allowed as a similar deduction?


----------



## KushChinaman (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a great idea! I could ask my bookkeeper about it and I will keep the people on this thread updated.


----------



## Girdweed (Feb 18, 2011)

No, you can not deduct marijuana. It's still formally illegal according to the Feds. State taxes may be different. We don't have state taxes in Ak so I can't help with that.


----------

